# Raspberry Pi Help Needed



## baksteen8168 (30/4/20)

Gday Fellow Forumites

I started a Raspberry Pi project and I seem to have run into a little problem.

I installed an Audio Hat (IQAudio Pi-DAC+) and managed to get the Pi to see the board. However, I can for the life of me NOT get the bloody thing to unmute.

alsamixer command brings back "cannot open mixer: Invalid argument"

Please help me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

The only guy I can think of would be @blujeenz . 
I know there's other members I just can't get to their names right now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/5/20)

I've never had any joy with Pi, I have 3 blown boards in the cupboard. 

So I googled a solution. https://askubuntu.com/questions/765396/alsamixer-cannot-open-mixer-invalid-argument


> I read that ALSA has master audio channel muted by defaut after install. So I tried to unmute it using alsamixer command. Unfortunately it didn't work due to Invalid argument error.
> 
> The search continued and I stumbled upon a website that has always been in search results but I paid no attention to it. It mentioned some file called .asoundrc. I looked for it and didn't find it on my system. Another website said that you should manually create it (/home/username/.asoundrc for current user only, or /etc/asound.conf if you want to keep these settings for all users) and paste the following content in there:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/5/20)

blujeenz said:


> I've never had any joy with Pi, I have 3 blown boards in the cupboard.
> 
> So I googled a solution. https://askubuntu.com/questions/765396/alsamixer-cannot-open-mixer-invalid-argument


Thanks for the info. after changing .asoundrc I can now adjust the volume sliders and unmute the card.

BUT

There is no sound coming through fun times

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks for the info. after changing .asoundrc I can now adjust the volume sliders and unmute the card.
> 
> BUT
> 
> There is no sound coming through fun times



You'll get it working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/5/20)

For those interested in following along:

https://bluewavestudio.io/community/showthread.php?tid=1610

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/5/20)

Resistance said:


> You'll get it working.


at the moment it feels like an uphill battle, but yes. I will not let it beat me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> at the moment it feels like an uphill battle, but yes. I will not let it beat me


Sometimes it's the simple things we overlook that causes the worst headache.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

